# Bergamont Preview 2013



## bergamont (10. August 2012)

Einige haben es vielleicht schon auf unserer Facebook Seite entdeckt, hier gibt es eine kleine, unverbindliche Vorschau auf das, was wir zur Eurobike im MTB-Bereich an Neuigkeiten haben.
Weitere Infos, Preise, usw. gibt es aber erst zur Messe 


*Bergamont 650B Threesome SL*
Ein leichtes AllMountain mit 650B (27.5) Laufrädern und 140mm Federweg. Der Rahmen ist der kleine Bruder der Threesome Modellreihe, zwar verzichtet er auf den FlipChip zur Geometrieanpassung, liefert aber dank Coax Pivot System und fast identischer Geometrie die gleichen hervorragenden Fahreigenschaften und das bei reduziertem Gewicht. Besonders interessant für sportlich orientierte AllMountain-Fahrer mit Alpencross Ambitionen.



​
*Bergamont Threesome und Threesome EX*
Die beiden Threesome Modelle bekommen am Rahmen zwei Modifikationen, um noch bessere Kompatibilität mit Vario-Stützen zu gewährleisten. Zum Einen sind alle Rahmen nun Stealth-Ready, also mit einem Ausgang für eine im Rahmen integrierte Ansteuerung der Stütze versehen und zum Anderen werden die Sitzrohre je nach Rahmengröße 15-20mm verkürzt, um mehr Platz für die Mechanik der Stützen zu schaffen.



​
*Bergamont Straitline Reihe*
Genau wie die Big Air Reihe erhält auch die Straitline Modellreihe ein Geometrie-Update: Das Tretlager wird abgesenkt, der Lenkwinkel flacher und der Sitzwinkel steiler. Dazu werden Oberrohrlänge und Reach angepasst, sowie die Kettenstrebe verkürzt.
Damit die Dämpfer über den gesamten Hub gleichmäßiger arbeiten wird die Progression des Rahmens verringert.
Das Straitline gibt es für 2013 erstmals in insgesamt vier verschieden Varianten: 7.3, 8.3, Team, MGN von 1.999,- bis 5.200 Euro und ist damit sowohl für Einsteiger als auch Pros ein sehr interessantes Bike.



​
*Bergamont Fastlane 29er*
Das erste vollgefederte 29er Mountainbike von Bergamont. Das Fastlane hat einen Vollcarbon Rahmen in Multi Connect Bauweise mit 100mm Federweg und einem Rahmengewicht von ca. 1950g (RH M, ohne Dämpfer). 
Der Fastlane Rahmen verfügt über eine 12x142mm Steckachs-Hinterradaufnahme, eine Post Mount160 Scheibenbrems-aufnahme, ein PressFit92 Tretlagergehäuse, sowie über ein Tapered Steuerrohr.



​

*Bergamont E-Line C-29*
Ein 29er E-Mountainbike mit Bosch Motor und 400Wh LiIon-Akku auf Basis des Aluminium Revox Rahmens sorgt für richtigen E-Bike Fahrspaß bergauf, bergab und dank wendiger Geometrie auch auf kurvigen Strecken. Genau richtig für alle denen ein normales E-Bike zu langweilig ist und die vielleicht auch mal den Ausflug ins Gelände wagen möchten.
Ausgestattet mit RockShox Reba RL Federgabel und Shimano SLX Scheibenbremsen.



​


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (19. August 2012)

Moin,


habt ihr auch schon Bilder von den 2013 Big Air Bikes?Mich würden die Preise und die Rahmendesigns interessieren.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (20. August 2012)

Nächste Woche ist die Eurobike Messe in Friedrichshafen. Dann werden wir das komplette Programm mit Bildern, Preisen, usw. veröffentlichen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. August 2012)

Servus bergamont,

wo ist das komplette Programm dann zu finden? Auf der Bergamont HP? Mich würden die 2013er Contrails interessieren .


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (31. August 2012)

basti321 schrieb:


> Servus bergamont,
> 
> wo ist das komplette Programm dann zu finden? Auf der Bergamont HP? Mich würden die 2013er Contrails interessieren .



Das würde mich auch Interessieren.


----------



## bergamont (31. August 2012)

Das komplette Programm gibt es hier zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 245755 (31. August 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> Das komplette Programm gibt es hier zu sehen.


Schade, dass das neue Tattoo LTD kein reines XT Bike mehr ist. Ansonsten wäre ein 650b XT Hardtail ein Traum gewesen. 
Bin aber auch sowieso restlos glücklich mit meinem 2012er Tattoo


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (31. August 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> Das komplette Programm gibt es hier zu sehen.




Danke.Schicke Bikes.Gibt es auch schon Preise dazu?Mich interessiert speziell das Big Air 8.3.Ab wann sind die 2013er Bikes zu bekommen?


Gruß


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (3. September 2012)

Hallllooo,


weiß jetzt schon ein bergamont Verantwortlicher die Preise der 2013 Bikes?


----------



## trigger666 (4. September 2012)

Ja, die genauen Preise der Straitline Modelle und die Verfügbarkeit wären jetzt sehr interessant.


----------



## keroson (5. September 2012)

Straitline Preise:
MGN: 5199
Team: 3199
8.3: 2599
7.3: 1999


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (6. September 2012)

Wir werden in Kürze alle Preise auf die Seite stellen, so lange bitte noch etwas Geduld.
Danke!

Bzgl. der Verfügbarkeiten bitte direkt bei Eurem Händler anfragen, da jeder Händler seine Liefertermine unterschiedlich festlegt.


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (19. September 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> Wir werden in Kürze alle Preise auf die Seite stellen, so lange bitte noch etwas Geduld.
> Danke!
> 
> Bzgl. der Verfügbarkeiten bitte direkt bei Eurem Händler anfragen, da jeder Händler seine Liefertermine unterschiedlich festlegt.




Moin!

Wann ist denn ca. mit den Preisen zu rechnen?Oder kann mir schon irgendjemand den Preis vom Big Air 8.3 nennen?!

Gruß


----------



## bergamont (20. September 2012)

Preise kommen noch, hängt da am Administrativen. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die UVPs auch zu den Fotos auf unserer Facebook-Seite geschrieben (natürlich auch für Leute ohne Facebook-Zugang sichtbar).

Die Gravity-Fraktion gibt es unter z.B. folgenden Links:
Straitline
Big Air
Kiez


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (25. September 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Preisinfo!

Wie ist denn das Gewicht vom Big Air 8.3?Hat sich da was verändert zum Big Air 7.2,oder ist das gleich geblieben?


Gruß


----------



## bergamont (25. September 2012)

Hier die Gewichte und Preise der Mountainbikes 2013:

```
Fastlane MGN		Gewicht: 10,40Kg (M)	UVP: 4999,- EUR
Fastlane Team		Gewicht: 11,00Kg (M)	UVP: 3799,- EUR
Fastlane 9.3		Gewicht: 11,60Kg (M)	UVP: 3199,- EUR
Contrail 9.3		Gewicht: 11,90Kg (M)	UVP: 2999,- EUR
Contrail 8.3		Gewicht: 12,50Kg (M)	UVP: 1999,- EUR
Contrail 8.3 FMN	Gewicht: 12,50Kg (M)	UVP: 1999,- EUR
Contrail LTD C1		Gewicht: 12,80Kg (M)	UVP: 1799,- EUR
Contrail LTD C2		Gewicht: 12,80Kg (M)	UVP: 1799,- EUR
Contrail 6.3		Gewicht: 13,20Kg (M)	UVP: 1599,- EUR
Contrail 6.3 FMN	Gewicht: 13,20Kg (M)	UVP: 1599,- EUR
Contrail 5.3		Gewicht: 13,80Kg (M)	UVP: 1299,- EUR
Threesome SL 9.3	Gewicht: 13,30Kg (M)	UVP: 2999,- EUR
Threesome SL 7.3	Gewicht: 14,00Kg (M)	UVP: 1999,- EUR
Threesome EX MGN	Gewicht: 13,80Kg (M)	UVP: 4999,- EUR
Threesome EX 9.3	Gewicht: 14,40Kg (M)	UVP: 3399,- EUR
Threesome 8.3		Gewicht: 13,50Kg (M)	UVP: 2699,- EUR
Threesome 6.3		Gewicht: 13,70Kg (M)	UVP: 1999,- EUR
Big Air 9.3		Gewicht: 16,90Kg (M)	UVP: 2999,- EUR
Big Air 8.3		Gewicht: 17,60Kg (M)	UVP: 2399,- EUR
Big Air 6.3		Gewicht: 17,10Kg (M)	UVP: 1999,- EUR
Big Air Tyro		Gewicht: 14,90Kg (38cm)	UVP: 1699,- EUR
Straitline MGN		Gewicht: 16,40Kg (M)	UVP: 5199,- EUR
Straitline Team		Gewicht: 18,10Kg (M)	UVP: 3199,- EUR
Straitline 8.3		Gewicht: 18,50Kg (M)	UVP: 2599,- EUR
Straitline 7.3		Gewicht: 19,00Kg (M)	UVP: 1999,- EUR
Revox MGN (Reynolds CA)	Gewicht: 9,20Kg (M)	UVP: 5599,- EUR
Revox MGN (Reynolds AL)	Gewicht: 9,40Kg (M)	UVP: 4699,- EUR
Revox Team		Gewicht: 9,80Kg (M)	UVP: 3299,- EUR
Revox 9.3 C1		Gewicht: 10,70Kg (M)	UVP: 2299,- EUR
Revox 9.3 C2		Gewicht: 10,70Kg (M)	UVP: 2299,- EUR
Revox LTD		Gewicht: 10,90Kg (M)	UVP: 1799,- EUR
Revox 8.3		Gewicht: 11,60Kg (47cm)	UVP: 1499,- EUR
Revox 6.3		Gewicht: 12,40Kg (47cm)	UVP: 1099,- EUR
Platoon 4.3		Gewicht: 12,60Kg (47cm)	UVP: 899,- EUR
Tattoo LTD V1 C1	Gewicht: 11,90Kg (47cm)	UVP: 999,- EUR
Tattoo LTD V1 C2	Gewicht: 11,70Kg (47cm)	UVP: 999,- EUR
Tattoo LTD V2 C1	Gewicht: 11,90Kg (47cm)	UVP: 1199,- EUR
Tattoo LTD V2 C2	Gewicht: 11,70Kg (47cm)	UVP: 1199,- EUR
Tattoo LTD FMN		Gewicht: 11,90Kg (42cm)	UVP: 999,- EUR
Revox 5.3		Gewicht: 13,20Kg (47cm)	UVP: 849,- EUR
Revox 4.3		Gewicht: 14,20Kg (47cm)	UVP: 649,- EUR
Revox 3.3		Gewicht: 14,30Kg (47cm)	UVP: 549,- EUR
Vitox 9.3		Gewicht: 13,90Kg (47cm)	UVP: 749,- EUR
Vitox 8.3		Gewicht: 14,00Kg (47cm)	UVP: 629,- EUR
Vitox 8.3 FMN		Gewicht: 14,00Kg (42cm)	UVP: 629,- EUR
Vitox 7.3 C1		Gewicht: 13,90Kg (47cm)	UVP: 499,- EUR
Vitox 7.3 C2		Gewicht: 13,90Kg (47cm)	UVP: 499,- EUR
Vitox 6.3 C1		Gewicht: 13,50Kg (47cm)	UVP: 429,- EUR
Vitox 6.3 C2		Gewicht: 13,50Kg (47cm)	UVP: 429,- EUR
Vitox 6.3 FMN		Gewicht: 13,50Kg (47cm)	UVP: 429,- EUR
Vitox 5.3		Gewicht: 13,30Kg (47cm)	UVP: 349,- EUR
Kiez Team		Gewicht: 12,40Kg (38cm)	UVP: 1299,- EUR
Kiez Pro		Gewicht: 12,10Kg (M)	UVP: 949,- EUR
Kiez Dirt		Gewicht: 12,80Kg (M)	UVP: 799,- EUR
Kiez 040 (8-Speed)	Gewicht: 13,20Kg (M)	UVP: 669,- EUR
Kiez 040 (Single Speed)	Gewicht: 14,50Kg (M)	UVP: 599,- EUR
Kiez Tyro		Gewicht: 14,30Kg (30cm)	UVP: 699,- EUR
Kiez Flow		Gewicht: 14,50Kg (42cm)	UVP: 549,- EUR
Kiez Fun		Gewicht: 14,10Kg (42cm)	UVP: 399,- EUR
```


----------



## trixter78 (27. September 2012)

Mal ehrlich, etwas mehr Abwechslung bei der Grundfarbe wäre schon ganz schön gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

stimmt der Preis für das "Contrail 8.3"?
Das wären 500 Euro weniger als das 8.2er Liste kostet.

Hat man da ordentlich an der Ausstattung gespart?


LG


----------



## Mekivonn (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

warum wurde das Revox MGN CA 29er um 300g schwerer als das Modell von 2012?

2012           8,9kg
2013           9,2kg

Grüße


----------



## ilusion (5. Oktober 2012)

Mekivonn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum wurde das Revox MGN CA 29er um 300g schwerer als das Modell von 2012?
> 
> ...




das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Mekivonn (8. Oktober 2012)

Revox MGN (Reynolds CA)    Gewicht: 9,20Kg (M)    UVP: 5599,- EUR
Revox MGN (Reynolds AL)    Gewicht: 9,40Kg (M)    UVP: 4699,- EUR
Revox Team        Gewicht: 9,80Kg (M)    UVP: 3299,- EUR



Wollte eigentlich das Revox MGN 29CA kaufen, aber 300 Gramm schwerer  weis nicht was ich machen soll
Echt Schade, eigentlich sollte es bei 8,9kg bleiben!

Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## bergamont (8. Oktober 2012)

Hier eine Info zum Gewichtsunterschied Revox MGN 2012 zu 2013 von unserer Produktentwicklung:


Federgabel: Die Fox Gabel wiegt ca. 80g mehr als angegeben und ist somit ca. 80-100g schwerer als die SID Worldcup XX vom letzten Jahr.
Laufräder: Die Laufräder sind ca. 145-160g schwerer als die in 2012 verbauten Easton Laufräder. 
Bremsen: In 2012 hatten wir Elixier Worldcupp XX mit einem Magnesium Körper verbaut, diese hat SRAM allerdings für 2013 auf Aluminium umgestellt. Hier haben wir nochmal ca. 14-20g pro Bremse zugelegt.

Am Rahmen selbst hat sich nichts geändert (990-1040g bei Gr. M)

In der Summe kommen dann aber im ungünstigsten Fall knapp 300g mehr bei den Komponenten zusammen. Dennoch sind wir überzeugt, dass sich dieses Plus verschmerzen lässt, da dafür bei Gabeln und Laufrädern noch etwas mehr Reserve drin ist und wir auch in Sachen Qualität besser da stehen.


----------



## Deleted 245755 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe grad, dass es zwei Versionen vom Tattoo LTD 2013 gibt. Das V1 ist dabei kein reines XT Bike mehr.
Ist denn das V2 quasi der Nachfolger des Tattoo LTD 2012?


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. Oktober 2012)

Also das "Threesome SL 9.3" sieht ja wirklich interessant aus.
Aber das Gewicht...13,30 Kg 

Und das Threesome EX 9.3 setzt mit 14,40 Kg nochmal einen drauf.
Sollte "teurer" eigentlich nicht gleich "leichter" sein? 

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, das man an einem Bike, das ~14 KG wiegt, in der Ebene und Bergauf arg viel Freude hat. Lass mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Thiel (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man etwas deutlich leichteres gewöhnt ist / war, dann merkt man sowas natürlich schon in einem gewissen Maße. 
In meinen Augen wird aber IMMER deutlich übertrieben auf das Gewicht geachtet. 
Viel wichtiger ist, das die Geometrie zu mir passt und ich effektiv die Kraft umsetze. Da sind 1-2kg schnell im Hintergrund!


----------



## bergamont (22. Oktober 2012)

@Kassad
Ganz genau kann man das hier nicht sagen. Es sind einfach zwei neue Bikes, die sich in Ausstattung und Preis-/Leistung an dem 2012er Tattoo LTD orientieren, sie sind aber nicht eins zu eins mit diesen vergleichbar, lediglich der Rahmen ist als Basis gleich geblieben.
 @uncle Ti
Da es sich beim Threesome SL um ein AllMountain und beim Threesome EX gar um ein Enduro Bike handelt, sehen wir bei dem Gewicht keine Probleme. Gerade beim EX liegt z.B. der Fokus etwas mehr auf der Performance bergab und in schwierigerem Gelände, sowie natürlich auf der Haltbarkeit. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass die Bikes bergauf oder in der Ebene unfahrbar wären oder keinen Spass machen, auch dort liefern beide Bikes eine hervorragende Performance ab. Es sind aber ganz klar keine Cross Country Renner oder Marathon Bikes, wie z.B. die Revox Modelle, die am Berg natürlich ganz besonders stark sind.
Wie @Thiel schon schreibt, das Gesamtgewicht alleine macht noch kein Fahrrad. Im Zweifel immer Probefahrt durchführen (wir sind auch im kommenden Jahr wieder viel mit Testbikes unterwegs) und selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## Deleted 245755 (22. Oktober 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @_Kassad_
> Ganz genau kann man das hier nicht sagen. Es sind einfach zwei neue Bikes, die sich in Ausstattung und Preis-/Leistung an dem 2012er Tattoo LTD orientieren, sie sind aber nicht eins zu eins mit diesen vergleichbar, lediglich der Rahmen ist als Basis gleich geblieben.


Danke für die Antwort! Das LTD ist ja auch ein schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka20 (3. November 2012)

Wird es von dem Threesome SL auch eine mgn version mit der besseren fox-gabel, den besseren sram xo trail bremsen (große scheibe vorn + geile wirkung), der echt feinen rockshocks reverb und mit weniger gewiicht geben. Oder ist beim 650b beim 9.3 Schluß?
Bin jetzt ein paar 27,5 ` gefahren und das sl mit den mgn wäre mein perfektes bike. Wäre schade wenn es grad in dem zukunftsträchtigen 650 b nicht ein echtes leichtes Topmodel gäbe (bergauf ist leichter einfach unschlagbar)


----------



## bergamont (3. November 2012)

@Chaka20
Für 2013 sind wir mit den Modellen 7.3 und 9.3 in das neue 650B-Segment gestartet. Je nachdem wie sich hier der Markt weiter entwickelt, werden wir diese Modellreihe weiter ausbauen. Ob, wann und welche Modelle es hier in Zukunft geben wird steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. November 2012)

gibt es den Straitline auch als Rahmen zu kaufen? Was soll der kosten, wenn mer fragen darf?


----------



## bergamont (7. November 2012)

@Icetiger212
Leider bieten wir keine Rahmen bzw. Rahmenkits mehr an. Das haben wir in der Vergangenheit öfters getan, allerdings geht die Nachfrage nach einzelnen Rahmen immer weiter zurück.


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. November 2012)

Schade. Hab das alte TeamDh mit lauter neuen Teilen. Darum mag ich mir kein komplettrad kaufen. :-(


----------



## offa (8. November 2012)

Hallo ,

hab eine Frage zum BGM Revox Team bzw 9.3 :

HR : ist da eine X-12 Steckachse ?
VR : ist da eine QR Steckachse ?

Ich kann das aus der Spec der Preview nicht herauslesen.
Auf'm Bild sieht's eher nach Schnellspanner aus.
In der Bike 12/2012 stand was von X-12 drin, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.

Danke für RM!

Gruss,
Offa


----------



## bergamont (9. November 2012)

Habe die BIKE gerade nicht zur Hand, aber beim Revox sind normale Schnellspanner vorne und hinten vorgesehen. Eine X-12 Achse ist nicht verbaut.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,

mein Händler meint, ich sollte das Threesome EX 9.3 bald bestellen.
Sind denn die Spezifikationen schon fix? Auf der verlinkten Seite steht im Titel immer noch "Preview". Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt noch auf eine Variostütze von KS oder RS und wertigere Bremsen...

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ihr uns und Euch den Ärger mit der Kronolog antun wollt. Ein Sack voller Ansprüche aus der Sachmängelhaftung kann doch nicht in Eurem Interesse sein?


----------



## bergamont (7. Dezember 2012)

@mw.dd

Das "preview" bezieht sich lediglich auf die Webseite, nicht auf die Modelle oder Specs, diese sind final.
Was die Stütze angeht, so wird das Threesome EX 9.3 hier die neueste Version der Kronolog verbaut bekommen, die im Bereich der Zugführung und des Verstellmechanismus überarbeitet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. Dezember 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> ...
> Was die Stütze angeht, so wird das Threesome EX 9.3 hier die neueste Version der Kronolog verbaut bekommen, die im Bereich der Zugführung und des Verstellmechanismus überarbeitet wurde.



Nach den Berichten im Kronolog-Thread brauchte man mit der alten Version nicht mal losfahren, und auch die neue Version hat wohl immer noch eine Macke (manche behaupten, Fehlkonstruktion) an der Klemmung...

Aber gut, hoffen wir das Beste. Das Rad ist jedenfalls bestellt.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Dezember 2012)

@bergamont
Noch eine Frage: Was hat das Threesome (EX) für eine Hinterradaufnahme?


----------



## bergamont (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Hinterradaufnahme ist 12x142mm

EDIT: noch mal zur Stütze, die neueste Version ist meines Wissens noch niemand gefahren, da davon noch keine Serienversion ausgeliefert wurde. Fraglich also woher diese Info bzw. Mutmaßung bzgl. der Klemmung herkommt - aus der Praxis jedenfalls nicht. Aber genau dort wird sich letztlich zeigen was Sache ist.


----------



## onlyforchicks (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gibts schon ne Aussage bezüglich Auslieferungszeitpunkt für die Revox MGN Modelle für 2013?

danke und Gruss


----------



## bergamont (15. Januar 2013)

@onlyforchicks

Ich kann leider keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen zu Verfügbarkeiten und Lieferzeitpunkten machen, da das immer Modell-, Größen- und Händlerabhängig ist (Bestellreihenfolge, Vororder-Liefertermine, etc.). 
Bitte daher mit dieser Frage an einen Bergamont Händler wenden, dieser kann entweder direkt Auskunft geben, oder sich einen Liefertermin von unserem Verkauf geben lassen.


----------



## onlyforchicks (15. Januar 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @_onlyforchicks_
> 
> Ich kann leider keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen zu Verfügbarkeiten und Lieferzeitpunkten machen, da das immer Modell-, Größen- und Händlerabhängig ist (Bestellreihenfolge, Vororder-Liefertermine, etc.).
> Bitte daher mit dieser Frage an einen Bergamont Händler wenden, dieser kann entweder direkt Auskunft geben, oder sich einen Liefertermin von unserem Verkauf geben lassen.


 

Alles klar. Danke für die Auskunft.

In meinem persönlichen Fall handelt es sich eh um Teamfahrräder.

Da wird das wohl eh noch mal anders sein.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiskee (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo das Big Air 7.2 und 6.3 wie schwer ist dort der Rahmen alleine?
Modell ´12 und im vergleich Modell ´13?


----------



## unkreativ (18. Januar 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @_onlyforchicks_
> 
> Ich kann leider keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen zu Verfügbarkeiten und Lieferzeitpunkten machen, da das immer Modell-, Größen- und Händlerabhängig ist (Bestellreihenfolge, Vororder-Liefertermine, etc.).
> Bitte daher mit dieser Frage an einen Bergamont Händler wenden, dieser kann entweder direkt Auskunft geben, oder sich einen Liefertermin von unserem Verkauf geben lassen.



Tja, mein Händler "hoffte" das mein neues Revox diese Woche bei ihm ankommt. War wohl nix. Ist aber auch erst im November bestellt worden


----------



## unkreativ (23. Januar 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> Bitte daher mit dieser Frage an einen Bergamont Händler wenden, dieser kann entweder direkt Auskunft geben, oder sich einen Liefertermin von unserem Verkauf geben lassen.




Mein Händler sagt, er bekommt von Euch keine Rückmeldung


----------



## bergamont (24. Januar 2013)

So was kann auch mal ein paar Tage dauern, wenn z.B. ein Container im Zoll steckt oder wir selbst auf Rückmeldung warten um konkrete Aussagen zu treffen. Bitte ihn vielleicht nächste Woche nochmal nachzufragen, sollte er nichts hören.


----------



## bernd e (31. Januar 2013)

Wann gehen den endlich die 2013er Modell online. Auf der HP sind immer noch die "alten" Räder zu sehen, die aber bei den Händlern fast nicht mehr zu bekommen sind.


----------



## bergamont (31. Januar 2013)

@bernd e
Wir werden unsere Seite in Kürze neu gestaltet online stellen. In der Zwischenzeit finden sich alle 2013er Modelle unter diesem Link 
(Hinweis auf unserer Webseite dazu ist auch oben rechts, unterhalb der Bikes zu finden)


----------



## bernd e (28. Februar 2013)

Gibt es den Alu Revox-Rahmen eigentlich auch einzeln (Preis, Gewicht)?
In meinem Fall interessiert mich der Revox 8.3 in 47cm.
Wie genau passen die Gewichte auf der Preview-Seite?

ps. danke für die schnelle Antwort zuvor (gerade mal 1 1/4 h)


----------



## bergamont (28. Februar 2013)

@bernd e
Rahmen gibt es leider überhaupt nicht mehr einzeln, dafür ist die Nachfrage einfach nicht mehr vorhanden - hatte dazu auch schon in einem anderen Thread was geschrieben.

Gewichtsangaben sind sehr genau, aber es wird natürlich immer leichte Abweichungen geben. Würde mich da aber sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnen konkrete Zahlen zu nennen. Im Zweifel einfach mal beim Händler nach der Waage fragen.


----------



## Qya (3. März 2013)

Langsam tauts vor der Türe ..
wann gibts den die neue Homepage ?


----------



## mw.dd (28. Mai 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> ...
> Was die Stütze angeht, so wird das Threesome EX 9.3 hier die neueste Version der Kronolog verbaut bekommen, die im Bereich der Zugführung und des Verstellmechanismus überarbeitet wurde.





mw.dd schrieb:


> Nach den Berichten im Kronolog-Thread brauchte man mit der alten Version nicht mal losfahren, und auch die neue Version hat wohl immer noch eine Macke (manche behaupten, Fehlkonstruktion) an der Klemmung...





bergamont schrieb:


> ...
> EDIT: noch mal zur Stütze, die neueste Version ist meines Wissens noch niemand gefahren, da davon noch keine Serienversion ausgeliefert wurde. Fraglich also woher diese Info bzw. Mutmaßung bzgl. der Klemmung herkommt - aus der Praxis jedenfalls nicht. Aber genau dort wird sich letztlich zeigen was Sache ist.



Ich weiß nicht, was an der Kronolog-Version des aktuellen Jahrgangs verbessert wurde - die Klemmung kann es jedenfalls nicht sein. Vielleicht der OEM-Preis für die Hersteller?

Genaueres hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

